# Cutting out cylinder holes



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ive been seeing alot of people asking how and what to use to cut out cylinder holes. Ive always used the Home Depot Ridgid 2" metal hole saws and they lasted me forever, just gotta keep it cool by sprayin it with lube often and dont run drill full speed and let the saw do most of the work, meaning dont have to put tons of pressure pushing on it. and for the front holes I tacked a 7/16 socket I believe onto the drill bit in the center. Or whatever size fits your OG shock hole best. Heres a pic of what Im talkin about, the middle pics are the whole saw almost through. Just thought Id share for those who havent done it this way and hope it helps, Im sure theres other good ways, lets see em


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

good ole hole saw..only thing i kno


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

good idea using the socket


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Apr 19 2010, 07:49 PM~17239983
> *good idea using the socket
> 
> *


x27


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Apr 19 2010, 07:49 PM~17239983
> *good idea using the socket
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Good Ol' Plasma Cutter :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 19 2010, 07:38 PM~17241214
> *Good Ol' Plasma Cutter :biggrin:
> *


tempting... but its only 1/8" of metal to a perfect roundy...


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 19 2010, 07:38 PM~17241214
> *Good Ol' Plasma Cutter :biggrin:
> *


i wish :angry: ..but im pretty sure its like cuttn through butter for u


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 19 2010, 06:38 PM~17241214
> *Good Ol' Plasma Cutter :biggrin:
> *


Is it that easy to make perfect circles?


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

basically it's a piece of all thread (for the fronts) I drilled out the center of so i have a guide for my hole saw. I use 2 nuts and 2 1" washers, center it in the over size front shock holes and tighten down the nuts.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 20 2010, 05:57 PM~17250023
> *Is it that easy to make perfect circles?
> *



If you have a steady hand yes you can get them pretty round.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nor. cali-lowlows_@Apr 19 2010, 11:19 PM~17242246
> *i wish :angry: ..but im pretty sure its like cuttn through butter for u
> *


Yeah Homie best investment i have made for building my cars. it dose cut like butter :cheesy:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 I like the socket idea, im gonna have to try it on the next build I do.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2010, 03:40 PM~17239353
> *Ive been seeing alot of people asking how and what to use to cut out cylinder holes. Ive always used the Home Depot Ridgid 2" metal hole saws and they lasted me forever, just gotta keep it cool by sprayin it with lube often and dont run drill full speed and let the saw do most of the work, meaning dont have to put tons of pressure pushing on it. and for the front holes I tacked a 7/16 socket I believe onto the drill bit in the center. Or whatever size fits your OG shock hole best. Heres a pic of what Im talkin about, the middle pics are the whole saw almost through. Just thought Id share for those who havent done it this way and hope it helps, Im sure theres other good ways, lets see em
> 
> 
> ...


excellent! pictures say what a thousand words can't!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

what size hole saws are everybody using ?.....2'' ?


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

I thought a few people on here said not to use the shock hole as a guide just wondering why they say that ?


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Oct 20 2010, 12:41 AM~18858324
> *I thought a few people on here said not to use the shock hole as a guide just wondering why they say that ?
> *


Im sure there are some applications that might be different, but Ive done G-bodys, caddys, and a 65 impala this way and all holes worked good for me


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

would it bee cool to use a 2 5/8 hole saw to do front an rear cylinder holes on the bridge :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 19 2010, 07:38 PM~17241214
> *Good Ol' Plasma Cutter :biggrin:
> *


i love mine best thing i ever bought 


but before i bought it i used a stick welder on 100 amps and cut my holes with that (no hole saw) took a rasp bit for the drill when i was done cleaned the hole and called it a day


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

theses topics are nive u can see how guys think


----------



## fatso67 (Sep 9, 2008)

My boy mad me this toy.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fatso67 (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2010, 03:40 PM~17239353
> *Ive been seeing alot of people asking how and what to use to cut out cylinder holes. Ive always used the Home Depot Ridgid 2" metal hole saws and they lasted me forever, just gotta keep it cool by sprayin it with lube often and dont run drill full speed and let the saw do most of the work, meaning dont have to put tons of pressure pushing on it. and for the front holes I tacked a 7/16 socket I believe onto the drill bit in the center. Or whatever size fits your OG shock hole best. Heres a pic of what Im talkin about, the middle pics are the whole saw almost through. Just thought Id share for those who havent done it this way and hope it helps, Im sure theres other good ways, lets see em
> 
> 
> ...


Good tip.... :thumbsup:


----------



## jucedin2years (May 26, 2003)

If you have to do a cylinder hole that is offset from the shock hole, you can weld a 1/4" fender washer to the frame, making sure to line the center hole up where you want the center of the cylinder to be, and use that as a guide.


----------



## BigBlue64 (Jan 9, 2008)

Good tip. Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: hole saw works good


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 19 2010, 06:38 PM~17241214
> *Good Ol' Plasma Cutter :biggrin:
> *



X2, I used to use a hole saw but doing car after car and the noise and jurking of the drill I let that go. 

Now I just plasma cut a hole a little smaller than the cylinder then go back on it with a cone shape grinder and its good to go.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jucedin2years_@Dec 11 2010, 11:20 PM~19304711
> *If you have to do a cylinder hole that is offset from the shock hole, you can weld a 1/4" fender washer to the frame, making sure to line the center hole up where you want the center of the cylinder to be, and use that as a guide.
> *


good idea


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

wish i knew about the socket trick when i did my holes!!!!


----------



## allwest (Sep 28, 2011)

Big Worm said:


> I thought a few people on here said not to use the shock hole as a guide just wondering why they say that ?


I have also noticed that with chevys the cylinders come through the holes at a angle,not straight like they did in my coupe so that makes me wonder can you use the shock holes on a X frame or do you need to cut the hole at an angle???


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I always felt that making an oblong hole was a better idea as it would allow the cylinder to move to avoid jack knifing. Any thoughts on this? 

One thing I don't like is the punched out ears that are left inside the coil towers. I have always felt that the donuts do not allow the cylinder to be at the best position at rest. I feel the donut should have the shape of the upper inside of the coil tower. Plus I do not like the idea of welding a flat plate up in the coil tower as this limits coil play. Cutting and modifying the coil tower with a flat plate seems to be better idea. 

Also 

Modifying just the donut to fit up inside the coil tower is better (IMO). Ever see a donut bent to hell? Cut (shave down) that old donut so the overall height (of the bent donut) is the same the height when welded onto the new donut. 

(IMO) this modification will allow the donut to last way longer and allow pressure to be spread more evenly up in the coil tower.

For you aircraft lovers a little history of plasma cutters: http://www.plasma-cutter.org/history.html


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THATS A GOOD IDEA...I ALWAYS CUT THE REAR HOLES BIGGER THAN THE FRONTS...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Something else you can do is tack weld a small thin piece of metal across the OG shock hole. Use that for the pilot bit. Same idea as the socket he talked about up there, which ever you like better.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

allwest said:


> I have also noticed that with chevys the cylinders come through the holes at a angle,not straight like they did in my coupe so that makes me wonder can you use the shock holes on a X frame or do you need to cut the hole at an angle???


I know this topic is old but am on the middle of doing my X frame. Some one got some pics of how to cut on an X frame? The front cylinders?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*WHAT SIZE HOLE SAW ISUSED ON THE REAR GBODIES?*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

2-1/4" I beleive


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> 2-1/4" I beleive


*ORALE THANKS... I GOTTA LOOK AT THE ONE I BEEN USING I THINK ITS TOO SMALL. NOT ENOUGH PLAY AROUND THE CYLINDER...*


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

I used 2-1/4 for my impala on the rear. 

Whats up, anyone got some pics for the front end holes?


----------



## allwest (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anyone have pics or tips for x frame


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

allwest said:


> Does anyone have pics or tips for x frame


x64


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT :dunno:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

RiddinglowCR said:


> TTT :dunno:


I seen you on your thread, I'll try to get some pics, I was having the same prob. But I can tell you that i didn't center the whole with shock bolt...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

mattd said:


> I seen you on your thread, I'll try to get some pics, I was having the same prob. But I can tell you that i didn't center the whole with shock bolt...





KAKALAK said:


> :h5:


 Cool thanks ill keep an eye out for that.... waiting for that for my finish!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> X2, I used to use a hole saw but doing car after car and the noise and jurking of the drill I let that go.
> 
> Now I just plasma cut a hole a little smaller than the cylinder then go back on it with a cone shape grinder and its good to go.


I has use a hydraulic punch the type they use on electrical panels (GREEN LEE PUNCH) that works great


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

RiddinglowCR said:


> I used 2-1/4 for my impala on the rear.
> 
> Whats up, anyone got some pics for the front end holes?


What are ya'll doing for the rear of caddies. I haven't been in or seen one that doesn't squeek up a storm yet. And it embaressing to go over a speed bump in krogers parking lot with your car creaking as it bounces past pedestrians.. lol


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> What are ya'll doing for the rear of caddies. I haven't been in or seen one that doesn't squeek up a storm yet. And it embaressing to go over a speed bump in krogers parking lot with your car creaking as it bounces past pedestrians.. lol


WD 40 IS UR FRIEND


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

either cut the trunk floor hole a lil bigger than the one put in the frame, or pvc pipe works


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry it took so long, I used 2 1/4 also, I also extended my ears so I can shin the shaft if that helps any..


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Just use a hole saw and a 1/2" drill. Make sure to use plenty of cutting fluid and cut/break off the "tabs" inside the coil pocket. I usually make the front holes 1/8-1/4" bigger than the cylinder and the rear about 3/4-1" depending on the length. If I'm adding a bridge or making new perches then I go a little bigger on the holes because I add a sleeve to locate the coil.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry, I used a 1 3/4 ridgid whole saw..


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!!! thanks!! this helps a lot..


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool, pm me with any ?'s..


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Slammed_Lac (Jan 13, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> What are ya'll doing for the rear of caddies. I haven't been in or seen one that doesn't squeek up a storm yet. And it embaressing to go over a speed bump in krogers parking lot with your car creaking as it bounces past pedestrians.. lol


So true!!!


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if using bar soap instead of oil for cooling has been mentioned. I use the cheapest soap I can find. Thats what I use and its alot cleaner . I use it on drill bits, hole saws grinding wheels etc...


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

never heard of this, good to know :thumbsup:






muchogriffo said:


> I'm not sure if using bar soap instead of oil for cooling has been mentioned. I use the cheapest soap I can find. Thats what I use and its alot cleaner . I use it on drill bits, hole saws grinding wheels etc...


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

muchogriffo said:


> I'm not sure if using bar soap instead of oil for cooling has been mentioned. I use the cheapest soap I can find. Thats what I use and its alot cleaner . I use it on drill bits, hole saws grinding wheels etc...


Have used it on band saw blades but never drill bits. I see a lot of people use pb blast or motor oil for drills but, I prefer CUTTING fluid. Huge difference in drill speed, quality and life.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

You can also just center on a piece of wood that you jack into the spring pocket. That's especially handy when you need to do an X-frame where the hole needs to be offset from the shock hole.


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Good shit :werd:


----------



## 512Dogg (Jun 24, 2009)

SO WHEN CUTTIN THE BACK DO YOU NEED A drill bit extension? or somthing like that,


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

I usually use a longer drill bit for the pilot hole in the rears


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

regallowlow187 said:


> I usually use a longer drill bit for the pilot hole in the rears


i usually snapp my drill bits in the rear all the time


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

Wish I read this post before installing the back cylinders! Now I know what I can do for the fronts! Thx for the tip!


----------



## 80 GRAND (Nov 4, 2011)

i just use the good old hole saw and drill slow


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

TTT for old times


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont like cutting upside down so i make my pilot hole from the bottom thru the frame and thru the trunk. then go from the trunk down. making the trunk hole bigger than the frame hole.


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

This is some good info. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lone star said:


> i dont like cutting upside down so i make my pilot hole from the bottom thru the frame and thru the trunk. then go from the trunk down. making the trunk hole bigger than the frame hole.


i agree... wat size do you use on the runk floor? i usually use 2 1/4" when coming from the bottom up... Sometimes my drill wont fit between the trunk floor and the top package tray..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

to be honest i dont know the size. i have a drawer with hole saws and bits. i fish around til i find the one. i thnk its 2.5


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

lone star said:


> i dont like cutting upside down so i make my pilot hole from the bottom thru the frame and thru the trunk. then go from the trunk down. making the trunk hole bigger than the frame hole.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

so do you use 2 inch hole saw for front cylinder hoiles or smaller hole saw


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

83lac-va-beach said:


> so do you use 2 inch hole saw for front cylinder hoiles or smaller hole saw


Use a hole saw the same diameter as the cylinders you're installing. The bit will cut slightly bigger than the bit size itself so it will be the perfect size. I want to say I used a 1 3/4" on the front for comp cylinders.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

where were you last week homie. lol just finished cutting holes for fleetwood. good post.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

someone please post some trunk pics. I've seen some torn up trunks.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i remember before i met stanlet stanton in 92 everone cut holes with torn and tore up your front pretty nasty. I used to ask everyone if there was a better way to do it. Then stanley told me about hole saws and what to get. i use a high torque low speed Milwaukee angle drill. been using it since 92. If it gets hung on some steel it will flip you out of the car. lol. we've come a long way. I still wish to do a neater job in the back trunk area. have a idea for the limo I'm doing that will hopefully be something different. pics later.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

cobrakarate said:


> i remember before i met stanlet stanton in 92 everone cut holes with torn and tore up your front pretty nasty. I used to ask everyone if there was a better way to do it. Then stanley told me about hole saws and what to get. i use a high torque low speed Milwaukee angle drill. been using it since 92. If it gets hung on some steel it will flip you out of the car. lol. we've come a long way. I still wish to do a neater job in the back trunk area. have a idea for the limo I'm doing that will hopefully be something different. pics later.


If you like hole saws, check out annular cutters, even cleaner than a hole saw, there are several different ones out there.

Here's one brand/style: http://www.hougen.com/cutters/sheetmetal/Holcutters.html


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

do you guys drill from top or bottom for front cylinder holes


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> If you like hole saws, check out annular cutters, even cleaner than a hole saw, there are several different ones out there.
> 
> Here's one brand/style: http://www.hougen.com/cutters/sheetmetal/Holcutters.html


checkin it out bro.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

83lac-va-beach said:


> do you guys drill from top or bottom for front cylinder holes


Its easiest from the bottom but you need a face shield and safety glasses. That hot metal sucks ass..


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

Good info


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> If you like hole saws, check out annular cutters, even cleaner than a hole saw, there are several different ones out there.
> 
> Here's one brand/style: http://www.hougen.com/cutters/sheetmetal/Holcutters.html


Those would suck ass for cutting the rears from the bottom up... they wouldnt work since its sheetmetal and steel and they have the step to avoid the step thru...

They look like they'd work great for cutting out hose holes... but then again so would a uni-bit..


----------



## projectr (Jul 17, 2013)

Gonna be cutting holes soon for my 78 caddy.what sizes are you guys using or what can you recommend for front and back? I have a 2'' hole saw laying around and its pretty good around my cylinder maybe a hair or two of play but thats it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

projectr said:


> Gonna be cutting holes soon for my 78 caddy.what sizes are you guys using or what can you recommend for front and back? I have a 2'' hole saw laying around and its pretty good around my cylinder maybe a hair or two of play but thats it


Same size hole saw as cylinder diameter in front. 1/4" larger than cylinder for rear to allow for movement. I want to say regular street cylinders are 1 3/4"


----------



## projectr (Jul 17, 2013)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Same size hole saw as cylinder diameter in front. 1/4" larger than cylinder for rear to allow for movement. I want to say regular street cylinders are 1 3/4"


thanks alot.so i take it the front cant have no play?my main concern was the rear because i knew it was a bit different


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

projectr said:


> thanks alot.so i take it the front cant have no play?my main concern was the rear because i knew it was a bit different


The less play in the front the better, less chance of bending a cylinder... 

The rears usually have powerballs to help with the angles..


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Cobra,post pics of the fleetwood.


----------



## projectr (Jul 17, 2013)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> The less play in the front the better, less chance of bending a cylinder... The rears usually have powerballs to help with the angles..


Coolio thanks.just making sure I get the right info before I start cutting shit.ya am running powerballs out back


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

loster87 said:


> Cobra,post pics of the fleetwood.


yeah homie been off LIL for a while. getting the back done in a week and will repost pics. the front is clean and ready to do back.


----------



## mvc (Jun 16, 2005)

hey guys, what are you using to cutter/remove the "tabs" inside the coil pocket ??


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I use a cutting wheel and then a crescent wrench.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

mvc said:


> hey guys, what are you using to cutter/remove the "tabs" inside the coil pocket ??


i left them in


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

83lac-va-beach said:


> do you guys drill from top or bottom for front cylinder holes


top


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

I read this entire thread, and I think the picture that could've me some, isn't here anymore. I'm trying to figure out how much of an offset I need to make the hole on my x frame. I keep reading that it shouldn't be center. If anyone can shed some light, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Don't use the shock hole it will hit the cross bar. Needs to be offset out towards the wheel so it clears. Take cylinder and put it on top and see what angle you need to. Get it to fit and not hit bar.


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot binky! Got it figured out now.


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

gonna try the hole saw and socket now I see he drilled from the bottom (easiest way)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good Topic


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Question fellas: Do I need to make the rear frame holes slightly bigger than the front even with coil under? I drilled out the front with 2" hole saw, same size as my cylinders, and there's a hair or two of play. I read, go 1/4" more on the back for movement with power balls. Well, I'm going coil under with 8" cylinders with an OD of 2". Simple lay and play aircraft setup. Any info is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> Question fellas: Do I need to make the rear frame holes slightly bigger than the front even with coil under? I drilled out the front with 2" hole saw, same size as my cylinders, and there's a hair or two of play. I read, go 1/4" more on the back for movement with power balls. Well, I'm going coil under with 8" cylinders with an OD of 2". Simple lay and play aircraft setup. Any info is helpful. Thanks!


Cut them the same as the front.


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks G


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

:naughty:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

New year bump


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

For an x frame i take the holesaw off the shank and bit, turn it upside down, put it on the frame up against the cross shaft in line with the shock hole, mark the frame thru the shank hole in the center, then put back together and drill.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bump for a dying website :angel:


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

^^^ Agreed ^^^


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Still plenty information on this site


----------



## Big Spooky (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you for the taking time and helping us out


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

anyone still building cars


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

regallowlow187 said:


> anyone still building cars


Yup


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

I use a hammer, chisel and my teeth to do x-frame cut outs


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Best investment I made for trunk cutouts was the square hole saw.


----------

